# Favorite Summer Socks



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

A real thrilling topic I know, but here is why I ask. I have some very comfortable Cannondale winter socks Cannondale Winter Race Socks. They provide great compression, padding under foot and moisture management.

This winter I was riding with platform pedals and basic athletic shoes which provide a lot of cushion. Now I'm giving my cycling shoes a try again with your basic cheap summer sock. Right away I'm missing the cushion and compression.

So that's my requirements - compression and cushioning. If I have to I'll sacrifice some moisture management for the other two.

I was looking at the Swiftwick brand Swiftwick Aspire Two Socks | Competitive Cyclist. Those seem to get great reviews.

I need to stock up now that it is getting warmer.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

That's all I use except the 4 inch version. They are excellent but would not be my choice if cushioning and compression was a big priority. They have a little extra on the bottom but I've definitely seen other options with more cushion. They fit snug and stretch well (for socks) but compression? Why do you want to compress your feet?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

These are all I use as well. I think if your shoes and insoles are quality and fit well there is little to no need for cushion in a sock. Too much material is a bad thing imo/e with cycling. Cushion isn't a word I'd use to describe these socks if you are really stuck on that quality.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Why do you want to compress your feet?


I'm trying to duplicate the feel of those Cannondale winter socks I have been using. They do offer some compression with a really soft stretchy material which really feels great and the cushioning is not overly thick but again, just right for me.

Maybe I should just wear the winter socks


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

De Feet. These are rather low, but fit above the shoe itself. Not traditional cycling socks . . . wait, why do cyclists need 4" high socks anyway????

DeFeet International


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

These are my favorite summer, late spring, early fall socks: Endure Baa Baa merino. They are very soft and thin , they breathe well, and they never smell. They are softer than any other merino sock I have tried, including Rapha, Ibex, and Icebreaker. 

Endura Baa Baa Merino Socks - 2 Pack at Amazon Men?s Clothing store: Endura Baa Baa Merino Cycling Socks


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> That's all I use except the 4 inch version. They are excellent but would not be my choice if cushioning and compression was a big priority. They have a little extra on the bottom but I've definitely seen other options with more cushion. They fit snug and stretch well (for socks) but compression? Why do you want to compress your feet?


Another vote for Swiftwick, 4 inch version.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I am very big on smartwool cycling socks.


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

First long day riding with my sock guys socks, looks like they will not be worn with my toad shoes again.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I have one pair of Lin smartwool socks. They feel slippery,
non-absorbent. My feet feel clammy in them, as opposed
to Merino. Maybe they break in.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I have never used anything but plain old white athletic socks....comfortable and feet sweat much less than the rest of me.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

https://www.dahlgrenfootwear.com/socks/18


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I am also very big on smartwool cycling socks. Have a bunch of other stuff in the drawer but the PHd smartwool socks are by far my favorite.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Giro. My favorite of all socks are these: Giro Merino Seasonal Sock

I use them in summer here in Phoenix without issues. Giro also has, among otheres, these: HRc TEAM - Socks - Accessories - Cycling

These are also awesome.


----------

